# Comments by Chuky Atkins



## MiamiWade (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...eadlines-sports-nba-lakers&ctrack=1&cset=true

WHO is the GM??


----------



## CrazyBalla (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh yea Chuky got that right. Get ready to be traded chuky. lol

Another player who does not like Kobe. Never heard of that before.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You need to register to read it. Could you paste some parts of it?


----------



## CrazyBalla (Feb 28, 2005)

Here are some Snippets from the article:

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...eadlines-sports-nba-lakers&ctrack=3&cset=true

<quote>
Atkins Takes His Shot
He derogatorily refers to Bryant as 'GM' before Lakers' eighth straight loss, 96-89 to 76ers

The fissures in the Laker locker room continue to deepen amid an increase in irritated voices, the latest belonging to point guard Chucky Atkins.

Hours before Staples Center was dominated by boos in the final seconds of the Lakers' eighth consecutive loss, 96-89 to the Philadelphia 76ers before 18,347 Sunday, Atkins critically referred to Bryant as the team's general manager.

"I ain't the GM of this team," he said. "Kobe's the GM of this team. Ask Kobe. You've been watching this [stuff] all year. You've been watching it and I've been playing in it."

Atkins has been bothered by the number of shots Bryant takes and gets irritated when Bryant criticizes him in private for faulty defense, team sources said.

Bryant did not sense a permanent rift with Atkins.

"He'll just work through it," he said. "He'll be fine. That's my boy, so I'll look out for him, make sure he stays confident, make sure he stays aggressive."
</quote>


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

maybe if Chucky would actually play defense, Kobe wouldn't criticize it. Then again, if both of them played better defense, the Lakers probably wouldn;t lose as much either...


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

This is where they are missing Phil Jackson. There's nobody to smoothen the cracks between the egos of all of their players.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn, LA is going down the drain.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

That's because Atkins doesn't play any D ever.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

CrazyBalla said:


> Bryant did not sense a permanent rift with Atkins.
> 
> "He'll just work through it," he said. "He'll be fine. That's my boy, so I'll look out for him, make sure he stays confident, make sure he stays aggressive."
> </quote>


Who the hell does Kobe think he is? Does he know saying that about someone that is pissed off at you is just not right? It's **** like that that pisses teammates and people around him off.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

Chucky,You are brave man! :clap:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Also would you Miami jockriders please stop making threads about Lakers. There is no rivalry, come back when your franchise actually wins a title. You don't see Laker fans making threads everyday about how Shaq or Wade in the general forums.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

My god. Chucky's just asking to be traded.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> Also would you Miami jockriders please stop making threads about Lakers. There is no rivalry, come back when your franchise actually wins a title. You don't see Laker fans making threads everyday about how Shaq or Wade in the general forums.


 :boohoo:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> Also would you Miami jockriders please stop making threads about Lakers. There is no rivalry, come back when your franchise actually wins a title. You don't see Laker fans making threads everyday about how Shaq or Wade in the general forums.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I would be running my mouth too if I could get out of LA right now....I would talk about Kobe, his mom, his wife, his dog.....just get me out of there


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Vermillion said:


> My god. Chucky's just asking to be traded.





Midnight_Marauder said:


> I would be running my mouth too if I could get out of LA right now....I would talk about Kobe, his mom, his wife, his dog.....just get me out of there


I guess you guys didn't read this part: :whatever: 

_Atkins, with his fourth team in six seasons, said he hoped to return to the Lakers next season instead of being traded during the off-season, mindful of a summer that could lead to roster changes.

"I would love to come back," he said. "We're struggling, but it ain't going to be like this forever."_


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Now Kobe has another person to blame for all his "woes". Chuckie Atkins just found a way to get traded/released by the Lakers. The same way Shaq, Phil, and Karl did.

I don't think anything negative that is Kobe related to Kobe will ever be Kobe's fault in the eyes of Kobe, Buss, Mitch, and all the Kobe riders. First it was Shaq and Phil; then it was Denver; after that, it was Karl and his hunting practices; now it's Chuckie Atkins and his thoughts of who is actually Laker GM. :biggrin: 

Can I at least get some sort of responsibility from Kobe and his crew? Or will Chuckie be the next person kicked out of Kobe's sight because he said something negative about "the great" Kobe Bryant. :clown:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

tatahbenitez said:


> Now Kobe has another person to blame for all his "woes". Chuckie Atkins just found a way to get traded/released by the Lakers. The same way Shaq, Phil, and Karl did.
> 
> I don't think anything negative that is Kobe related to Kobe will ever be Kobe's fault in the eyes of Kobe, Buss, Mitch, and all the Kobe riders. First it was Shaq and Phil; then it was Denver; after that, it was Karl and his hunting practices; now it's Chuckie Atkins and his thoughts of who is actually Laker GM. :biggrin:
> 
> Can I at least get some sort of responsibility from Kobe and his crew? Or will Chuckie be the next person kicked out of Kobe's sight because he said something negative about "the great" Kobe Bryant. :clown:


If Chucky gets traded (which he says he doesn't want to be), it will be because he can't play defense, not because he made a negative comment about Kobe.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> If Chucky gets traded (which he says he doesn't want to be), it will be because he can't play defense, not because he made a negative comment about Kobe.


Then you better trade the entire Laker team, because none of them aren't playing any defense either. At least Chuckie has been making some shots.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> I guess you guys didn't read this part: :whatever:
> 
> _Atkins, with his fourth team in six seasons, said he hoped to return to the Lakers next season instead of being traded during the off-season, mindful of a summer that could lead to roster changes.
> 
> "I would love to come back," he said. "We're struggling, but it ain't going to be like this forever."_



I guess you didnt notice you had to register to read that article...I am not going to register to read one damn article.....I only read what was posted jerky..and what was posted sounded like he is wanting out.....I think you need a hug


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

99-00 Lal 17.9 .
00-01 Lal 22.2 
01-02 Lal 20.0 
02-03 Lal 23.5
03-04 Lal 18.1 
04-05 Lal 20.5 

I don't understand this criticism of shot attempts for Kobe. It is not like he is averaging a career high in shot attempts. He was shooting more with Shaq on his team. Oh well, I figure Chucky knows even a scrub can criticize Kobe and everybody will be like I told you so.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

It is the role of a team captain to 'privately' address defensive lapses with his teammates. Chuckly should understand that. 
Surprisingly, Chucky's comments seemed untimely. Kobe was playmaking the entire first half and only took 4 shots. Sometimes I think CHucky forgets he is the point guard on the team. Ever time he touches the ball he looks for his shot, instead of his teammates.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> 99-00 Lal 17.9 .
> 00-01 Lal 22.2
> 01-02 Lal 20.0
> 02-03 Lal 23.5
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Oh well, I figure Chucky knows even a scrub can criticize Kobe and everybody will be like I told you so.


Exactly. He's the NBA's piñata right now. Step up and take your shot.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

the saga continues.....

anyway, strong words from a guy shooting 37% from the field during the 8 game losing streak.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

When will Kobe and Kobe riders begin to take responsibility? It seems like it will never be Kobes fault for anything negative related towards him and The Lakers. It will always be someone elses fault for the 8 game (and counting) losing streak, or The Lakers missing the playoffs, or how Malone "betrayed" Kobe, or how Shaq and Phil kept Kobe from becoming the player he "thinks" he is. How many more times can Kobe fans have excuses before they own up?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

tatahbenitez said:


> When will Kobe and Kobe riders begin to take responsibility? It seems like it will never be Kobes fault for anything negative related towards him and The Lakers. It will always be someone elses fault for the 8 game (and counting) losing streak, or The Lakers missing the playoffs, or how Malone "betrayed" Kobe, or how Shaq and Phil kept Kobe from becoming the player he "thinks" he is. How many more times can Kobe fans have excuses before they own up?


Good grief!


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

IV said:


> Good grief!


 Yes, Good Grief!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> You need to register to read it. Could you paste some parts of it?


Here, let me give you all a lesson in internet protocols, first, here's the full address (extra spaces added to prevent VBB from slapping url tags on)...

http ://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers28mar28,1,2335476.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers*&ctrack=1&cset=true*

See the part that I bolded? That's the redirect, it guides you to the registration page, giving you that tiresome message about registering. So, here's what you do, right click on the link and choose the "copy link to clipboard" function, and then paste it in a new browser tab (or window if you're using an archaic browser like IE), and then remove the junk after the story title. Voilà, no more stupid "please register" page. For those of you posting links, could you please have the courtesy to remove the redirect commands from the end of URLs so that the non-cognescenti can read too?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Here, let me give you all a lesson in internet protocols, first, here's the full address (extra spaces added to prevent VBB from slapping url tags on)...
> 
> http ://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers28mar28,1,2335476.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers*&ctrack=1&cset=true*
> 
> See the part that I bolded? That's the redirect, it guides you to the registration page, giving you that tiresome message about registering. So, here's what you do, right click on the link and choose the "copy link to clipboard" function, and then paste it in a new browser tab (or window if you're using an archaic browser like IE), and then remove the junk after the story title. Voilà, no more stupid "please register" page. For those of you posting links, could you please have the courtesy to remove the redirect commands from the end of URLs so that the non-cognescenti can read too?



Are you trying to be a smart ***?


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Are you trying to be a smart ***?


I think he is. :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, and no. You really don't have to register to read those articles (unless it's a pay site like The Wall Street Journal), just pull the redirect from the URL. If you witness the debate that raged on this thread you see that it's a real problem (people not knowing to pull the redirect). So, as a web designer, I thought that I'd share that little bit of information with the rest of you. However, as I'm a smartass in general, I did it in my own particular fashion.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Chucky Atkins needs to shut up. 75% of his three point makes come from Kobe assists and we all see how useless Atkins is when Odom or Kobe go to the bench and we find out that he cant create anything worth a damn. hey, at least he tears is up on D, in a bad way.
who is Chucky Atkins to criticize Kobe when he benefits the most from him.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

CrazyBalla said:


> Oh yea Chuky got that right. Get ready to be traded chuky. lol
> 
> Another player who does not like Kobe. Never heard of that before.


Is there anyone besides Corey Maggette that _does_ like him?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

all i know is, when the lakers were winning atkins was knocking down shots left and right for them at around a 44% clip, he was a solid 3rd scoring option behind kobe and odom. his defense has been sucking all year, but at least he provided some value in giving the lakers that offense. now that they need him more than ever because odom has been hurt, his fg% has plummetted, he doesnt make plays for anyone. so its pretty much BS to me because when he was getting all those open looks off of kobe he was hitting the shots. now that the same shots arent going in its kobe's fault? will a kobe hater please explain this to me...?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Whodinee said:


> all i know is, when the lakers were winning atkins was knocking down shots left and right for them at around a 44% clip, he was a solid 3rd scoring option behind kobe and odom. his defense has been sucking all year, but at least he provided some value in giving the lakers that offense. now that they need him more than ever because odom has been hurt, his fg% has plummetted, he doesnt make plays for anyone. so its pretty much BS to me because when he was getting all those open looks off of kobe he was hitting the shots. now that the same shots arent going in its kobe's fault? *will a kobe hater please explain this to me...?*


kobe haters don't need no stinkin' reason behind their thoughts... :biggrin:


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Is there anyone besides Corey Maggette that _does_ like him?


I think Kobe likes himself more than anyone else. Although Kupchak and Buss have been up Kobe's a$$ for the past year.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Is there anyone besides Corey Maggette that _does_ like him?


Since when do NBA players play in the NBA so that people will like them?


----------



## bear23 (Feb 28, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> kobe haters don't need no stinkin' reason behind their thoughts... :biggrin:



So are you saying Chuky Atkins is a Kobe Hater. :laugh:

:rotf:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Just goes to show, that Kobe, despite his otherworldly talent, just isn't respected by those who work w/ him. That's a fatal flaw in any leader, and spells doom for his team. Btw/ I love it. Thanks for breaking ranks Chucky!!! Now, others, please follow his lead. I hope Odom gets traded away, because I can't wait to hear what he has to say about Kobe.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Just goes to show, that Kobe, despite his otherworldly talent, just isn't respected by those who work w/ him. That's a fatal flaw in any leader, and spells doom for his team. Btw/ I love it. Thanks for breaking ranks Chucky!!! Now, others, please follow his lead. I hope Odom gets traded away, because I can't wait to hear what he has to say about Kobe.


I smell mutiny.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> I smell mutiny.


Oh, man, I hope you are right. :banana: Nothing could be more entertaining than watching the Lakers disintegrate... again.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

bear23 said:


> So are you saying Chuky Atkins is a Kobe Hater. :laugh:
> 
> :rotf:


Read the post i quoted, please... :angel:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Chucky Atkins is basically another Derek Fisher who shoots more instead of passing.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i can tell from odom's body language he dont like playin with kobe. how can chucky play the pg role when kobe has the ball in his hands most of the time? what is so wrong with chucky criticizing kobe? they are both men. no man is past criticizm as no man is perfect. and kobe is not taking that many shots, but the the times he takes them and the types of shots he attempts make it look like he is taking a lot of shots. he needs to learn to score within the flow of the offense like say...lebron james.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

tatahbenitez said:


> When will Kobe and Kobe riders begin to take responsibility? It seems like it will never be Kobes fault for anything negative related towards him and The Lakers. It will always be someone elses fault for the 8 game (and counting) losing streak, or The Lakers missing the playoffs, or how Malone "betrayed" Kobe, or how Shaq and Phil kept Kobe from becoming the player he "thinks" he is. How many more times can Kobe fans have excuses before they own up?


No, Kobe haters blame him for everthing.....

....you and girl were to have a romantic picnic in the park, and it rains.....its Kobe's fault

....your dog eats your homework....it's Kobe's fault

.....your wife leaves you for another man.....it's Kobe's fault

.....you die and don't go to heaven.....it's Kobe's fault

....you get fired....it's Kobe's fault


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

tone wone said:


> No, Kobe haters blame him for everthing.....
> 
> ....you and girl were to have a romantic picnic in the park, and it rains.....its Kobe's fault
> 
> ...


I guess Chuckie is a Kobe hater too, then.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

tone wone said:


> No, Kobe haters blame him for everthing.....
> 
> ....you and girl were to have a romantic picnic in the park, and it rains.....its Kobe's fault
> 
> ...


so true, people need to stop blaming kobe for everything. so what if he criticized someone like chucky, when you are the best player on the team, u have the right to do so. I think kobe's teammates are trying to take advantage of kobe's past reputation. they think if kobe fuels with someone, people would think" oh look, kobe got into problem with somoene again, it's always kobe. he cnat get along with anyone". when someone like fricking chucky atkins picks on kobe, you know it's getting too far. Jordan used to bash teammates all the time much worse than kobe, and nobody dared to say anything, and they were stars too like pippen, rodman.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> what is so wrong with chucky criticizing kobe? they are both men. no man is past criticizm as no man is perfect.


generally nothing. but when you're level of play has fallen way off as your team has fallen apart i dont really think you have room to say anything. 

atkins has been one of the biggest reasons the lakers are headed straight for the lottery. if he had been playing the way he was earlier in the season i promise the lakers would be in better shape than they are right now. 

THATS my problem, if you've been sucking, man up about it, dont spread garbage about another player let alone by far your best player.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> i can tell from odom's body language he dont like playin with kobe. how can chucky play the pg role when kobe has the ball in his hands most of the time? what is so wrong with chucky criticizing kobe? they are both men. no man is past criticizm as no man is perfect. and kobe is not taking that many shots, but the *the times he takes them and the types of shots he attempts make it look like he is taking a lot of shots. he needs to learn to score within the flow of the offense * like say...lebron james.


Precisely.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Whodinee said:


> generally nothing. but when you're level of play has fallen way off as your team has fallen apart i dont really think you have room to say anything.
> 
> atkins has been one of the biggest reasons the lakers are headed straight for the lottery. if he had been playing the way he was earlier in the season i promise the lakers would be in better shape than they are right now.
> 
> THATS my problem, if you've been sucking, man up about it, dont spread garbage about another player let alone by far your best player.


 So Atkins is one of the biggest reasons why The Lakers suck. Then they should bench him and let Tierre Brown start or give Sasha a try.

I remember about a month ago that Chuckie was going to be the new scorer besides Kobe. Chuckie was scoring in the 20's when Kobe was out and was getting love from all The Laker fans. Now that there is an 8 game losing streak and Chuckie is on a slump. You blame him, eventhough Kobe is back, but also not playing well, Lamar is gone, Mihm is sometimes none existant, and the bench can hardly score in double digits. Chuckie may have not been smart to air dirty laundry, but there might be something to it.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

tatahbenitez said:


> So Atkins is one of the biggest reasons why The Lakers suck. Then they should bench him and let Tierre Brown start or give Sasha a try.
> 
> I remember about a month ago that Chuckie was going to be the new scorer besides Kobe. Chuckie was scoring in the 20's when Kobe was out and was getting love from all The Laker fans. Now that there is an 8 game losing streak and Chuckie is on a slump. You blame him, eventhough Kobe is back, but also not playing well, Lamar is gone, Mihm is sometimes none existant, and the bench can hardly score in double digits. Chuckie may have not been smart to air dirty laundry, but there might be something to it.


 Precisely, Just cause Chuckie had the $^$%s to say it? doesnt mean hes the only one thinkin it.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

tatahbenitez said:


> So Atkins is one of the biggest reasons why The Lakers suck. Then they should bench him and let Tierre Brown start or give Sasha a try.
> 
> I remember about a month ago that Chuckie was going to be the new scorer besides Kobe. Chuckie was scoring in the 20's when Kobe was out and was getting love from all The Laker fans. Now that there is an 8 game losing streak and Chuckie is on a slump. You blame him, eventhough Kobe is back, but also not playing well, Lamar is gone, Mihm is sometimes none existant, and the bench can hardly score in double digits. Chuckie may have not been smart to air dirty laundry, but there might be something to it.



benching him might not be a bad idea at this point. the only thing i can think of that there would be to this is that kobe might be taking his leadership role a little to seriously and rubbing guys the wrong way in doing so. but more than likely atkins knows he is playing like the worst starting pg in the NBA, is frustrated and is just venting. because atkins and kobe earlier in the season had lots of on court chemistry. now that atkins cant hit a jumper, its just very funny to me that he has something to say about kobe. 

well again, he wasnt complaining when kobe gave him open look after open look, and atkins nailed the shots. and even then his defense was just terrible and its affecting kobe's defense too. i know i defend kobe alot, and it is his fault to some extent. he's the leader of the team and good leaders dont let things like this happen. i honestly have no allegiance to kobe. i actually thought it would have been smarter last year to trade kobe for AI at the trade deadline and resign shaq. but im more loyal to truth then any player, and some of the things people say about kobe are so far off base its embarrasing .


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good grief....another one of these threads again :laugh:

I'm serious like one member said, we should just put a sticky on this forum entitled.....Los Angeles Lakers: Just Bash The Team Here Thread. 

Once again, the media is probably blowing things out of proportion, you know how it is, it aint the Lakers if theres no drama. :no:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Have the Lakers tried Odom at point forward this season?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> Have the Lakers tried Odom at point forward this season?


Not that I've seen, and it truly boggles the mind. Why not let Odom do what he does best, handle the ball and make passes, and let Kobe do what he does best, score? Seems logical to me. Only reason I can see not to do it, is to satisfy Kobe's ego and let him dominate the ball at all times.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Not that I've seen, and it truly boggles the mind. Why not let Odom do what he does best, handle the ball and make passes, and let Kobe do what he does best, score? Seems logical to me. Only reason I can see not to do it, is to satisfy Kobe's ego and let him dominate the ball at all times.


What reason can you see if you take the hater-goggles off?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Not that I've seen, and it truly boggles the mind. Why not let Odom do what he does best, handle the ball and make passes, and let Kobe do what he does best, score? Seems logical to me. Only reason I can see not to do it, is to satisfy Kobe's ego and let him dominate the ball at all times.


From your post, I don't think you ever watch LA play.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> What reason can you see if you take the hater-goggles off?


 Why is it that everytime someone says anything negative about Kobe they are a hater?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Not that I've seen, and it truly boggles the mind. Why not let Odom do what he does best, handle the ball and make passes, and let Kobe do what he does best, score? Seems logical to me. Only reason I can see not to do it, is to satisfy Kobe's ego and let him dominate the ball at all times.


odom is not a great passer. he's an good passer for a guy his size, but he throws lots of bad passes and has a pretty narrow court vision. dont get me wrong he is good for his position/size, but he's no grant hill. it would be more helpful if they had an actual PG doing the ballhandling and playmaking.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Whodinee said:


> odom is not a great passer. he's an good passer for a guy his size, but he throws lots of bad passes and has a pretty narrow court vision. dont get me wrong he is good for his position/size, but he's no grant hill. it would be more helpful if they had an actual PG doing the ballhandling and playmaking.


Laker management and Kobe thought Lamar would be their Scottie Pippen to Kobe's MJ, but you don't put Scottie Pippen as power forward and hope he can do the things Scottie did before. Lamar is a good all-around player, but playing in the wrong position will hurt your game.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Not that I've seen, and it truly boggles the mind. Why not let Odom do what he does best, handle the ball and make passes, and let Kobe do what he does best, score? Seems logical to me. Only reason I can see not to do it, is to satisfy Kobe's ego and let him dominate the ball at all times.



See the problem there is that they run something called the triangle on offense.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Copper said:


> Why is it that everytime someone says anything negative about Kobe they are a hater?


SeaNet is a self-proclaimed Kobe hater.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Can't say I'm surprised by this at all. Atkins doesn't have any room to talk but he's not exactly a scrub like some are trying to make it seem. As for those who are complaining that Kobe gets blamed for everything, well that's what happens when you're the man. The same things happened to McGrady last season that are happening to Kobe (although none of his teammates called him out). I would be lying if I said I wasn't getting satisfaction out of Kobe's struggles after all his fanboys said that Kobe "wouldn't let" the same things happen to him as McGrady. There are very few players that can make a team good by themselves, and now it's clear Kobe is not one of those players.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Losing brings these kind of frustrations out of people, so it's not a surprise to hear these comments around this time of year when the Lakers chance of making the playoffs is pretty much gone. Chucky Atkins should be happy that the point guard situation is bad enough in LA for him to have a starting job the whole year, he'll be a backup next year. 

All the usual suspects at it again in this thread.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Copper said:


> Why is it that everytime someone says anything negative about Kobe they are a hater?


Of course if you say something negative about Kobe your just spreading the "truth" right?but if you say something positive about KObe you are a homer


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Ive never cared much for Kobe one way or the other, I think he is full of himself and a tad on the selfish side. However there is no denying his talent. I just think he believes his own hype a bit too much. I think he needs more talent around him to make him a complete player. The problem I see is that he has a problem playing with another star.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Whodinee said:


> all i know is, when the lakers were winning atkins was knocking down shots left and right for them at around a 44% clip, he was a solid 3rd scoring option behind kobe and odom. his defense has been sucking all year, but at least he provided some value in giving the lakers that offense. now that they need him more than ever because odom has been hurt, his fg% has plummetted, he doesnt make plays for anyone. so its pretty much BS to me because when he was getting all those open looks off of kobe he was hitting the shots. now that the same shots arent going in its kobe's fault? will a kobe hater please explain this to me...?


When the Lakers were winning, Kobe was averaging around 6 Assists per game and Atkins was benefiting from those Assists. Ever since the Losing Streak, Kobe's Assists have been down to about 2 Per Game. Understand??

And since when is it a crime for a player who isnt as talented as Kobe to take shots at him?? They are both Human Beings with feelings, Atkins should be able to speak his mind if he wants, why should he be held back from making negative comments just because he doesent shoot the same percentage as other players?

And the reason Kobe is getting blamed for all of this and will continue to get blamed for all of this is because he is the LEADER of the damn team. Remember this guy last season named Tracy McGrady? Yeah, now you see what it's like for Kobe. When the team struggles, he will take all the blame, and deservingly so. So get used to it

Also, if Atkins is Traded or Released, the exact excuse you are going to hear from Laker fans is that "He just wasnt that good of a player" which is total bull****, it will be because of him roasting Kobe, Kobe's ego is too big to stand by and let someone take a good jab at him


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Can't say I'm surprised by this at all. Atkins doesn't have any room to talk but he's not exactly a scrub like some are trying to make it seem. As for those who are complaining that Kobe gets blamed for everything, well that's what happens when you're the man. The same things happened to McGrady last season that are happening to Kobe (although none of his teammates called him out). I would be lying if I said I wasn't getting satisfaction out of Kobe's struggles after all his fanboys said that Kobe "wouldn't let" the same things happen to him as McGrady. There are very few players that can make a team good by themselves, and now it's clear Kobe is not one of those players.


Well at least Kobe stays positive and keeps things in perspective as opposed to calling out his teammates and criticizing them on national television and jumping on the injured list.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Copper said:


> Ive never cared much for Kobe one way or the other, I think he is full of himself and a tad on the selfish side. However there is no denying his talent. I just think he believes his own hype a bit too much. I think he needs more talent around him to make him a complete player. The problem I see is that he has a problem playing with another star.


You are right...his years with shaq were awful..they only won what 3 rings..



..kobe otta be ashame of himself


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

bballlife said:


> Well at least Kobe stays positive and keeps things in perspective as opposed to calling out his teammates and criticizing them on national television and jumping on the injured list.


Give me a god damn break. The only reason Kobe stays "Positive" is because he can't afford to be "Negative". He needs as many supporters and fans as he can get right about now, expecially after the Rape Trial


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

tone wone said:


> You are right...his years with shaq were awful..they only won what 3 rings..
> 
> 
> 
> ..kobe otta be ashame of himself


Are you that dumb?? Kobe and Shaq CLASHED. That's the point he is trying to make. Kobe can't play with another Star player because his ego is too big and he wants to get credit for everything


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> Are you that dumb?? Kobe and Shaq CLASHED. That's the point he is trying to make. Kobe can't play with another Star player because his ego is too big and he wants to get credit for everything


If he can't play with another star player how did he team up with Mr.Ego himself to win 3 champiships?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> Give me a god damn break. The only reason Kobe stays "Positive" is because he can't afford to be "Negative". He needs as many supporters and fans as he can get right about now, expecially after the Rape Trial


This is what I hate about Kobe haters, if he does something nice everybody assumes he is trying to get a good rep. An exampl;e was the tsunami incident.

Dont you guys think that the resaon all teh NBA players do any charity is to get a good rep. its not just Kobe.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Nique21 said:


> Are you that dumb?? Kobe and Shaq CLASHED. That's the point he is trying to make. Kobe can't play with another Star player because his ego is too big and he wants to get credit for everything


But he already played with another star and won multiple titles. I guess you'd rather have two star who love each other and don't win anything.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

bballlife said:


> Well at least Kobe stays positive and keeps things in perspective as opposed to calling out his teammates and criticizing them on national television and jumping on the injured list.


Kobe has criticized his teammates too (nothing wrong with that, they deserve it), and T-Mac was put on the IL because he had some nagging injuries but mostly because Weisbrod made him.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> If he can't play with another star player how did he team up with Mr.Ego himself to win 3 champiships?


 My point was that it was mainly Shaq that won the rings, not Kobe. The entire time they were teammates they fought, Shaq leaves and his team is contender, Kobe stays and his team is pretender.
Listen I dont want to get into a I hate Kobe, You love Kobe debate. Facts are facts, Kobe clashes with just about every teammate he has, is it always the other guy? or is there a common thread? I say the common thread is jelly bean jr.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Copper said:


> My point was that it was mainly Shaq that won the rings, not Kobe.


Have you joined the official "I HATE KOBE CLUB"?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Copper said:


> Why is it that everytime someone says anything negative about Kobe they are a hater?


Because calling someone a hater is a great way to divert attention from criticisms of Kobe. And you have taken the bait by responding; when you should have just ignored him and instead continued to make your criticisms until someone decided to challenge the actual criticisms, rather than your motivation for making them.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Copper said:


> My point was that it was mainly Shaq that won the rings, not Kobe. The entire time they were teammates they fought, Shaq leaves and his team is contender, Kobe stays and his team is pretender.
> Listen I dont want to get into a I hate Kobe, You love Kobe debate. Facts are facts, Kobe clashes with just about every teammate he has, is it always the other guy? or is there a common thread? I say the common thread is jelly bean jr.


You sure it has nothing to do with the fact that Shaq went to a team with another All Star in place *AND * Eddie Jones?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> What reason can you see if you take the hater-goggles off?



Why would I take the hater-goggles off? The view is spectacular. lol

But seriously, you are correct, I am a proud Kobe hater, and I feel there are excellent and very legitimate reasons to hate on and criticize Kobe. I also know that if I say something inaccurate about Kobe, there will be plenty of Kobe apologists who will be right there to correct me, for which I applaud you all. One is guaranteed to get both sides of the story in any Kobe thread.... again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again. And for whatever reason, there are no end to the Kobe threads.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> You sure it has nothing to do with the fact that Shaq went to a team with another All Star in place *AND * Eddie Jones?


Shaq is the difference maker, wherever he goes, between an OK team and a championship level team. Yep, he needs other guys around him, no doubt. And I know that he would acknowledge that. Shaq is a true team player, IMO. Does Kobe acknowledge that he needs other players? Could Kobe work w/ them if/when he's got them? Those questions just don't apply to Shaq, but they do to Kobe.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Shaq is the difference maker, wherever he goes, between an OK team and a championship level team. Yep, he needs other guys around him, no doubt. And I know that he would acknowledge that. Shaq is a true team player, IMO. Does Kobe acknowledge that he needs other players? Could Kobe work w/ them if/when he's got them? Those questions just don't apply to Shaq, but they do to Kobe.


Until proven otherwise, Shaq has not won a title without The Most Hated and until he does, I will say they need each other. However, if you ca't acknowledge the fact that Shaq has *ALWAYS* had the luxury of having on of the top 5 perimeter threats in the league on his team you are truly a blind hater.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Until proven otherwise, Shaq has not won a title without The Most Hated and until he does, I will say they need each other.


Fair enough. I've seen enough to conclude otherwise, but I can respect feeling the way you do.



MemphisX said:


> If you ca't acknowledge the fact that Shaq has *ALWAYS* had the luxury of having on of the top 5 perimeter threats in the league on his team you are truly a blind hater.


I don't think that I didn't acknowledge that. But I'm willing to do so here. However, I also feel that an appropriately built team around Shaq would not require one of the top 5 perimeter threats. But if you've got one of them, that's pretty much all you need to pare him w/, and that's due to Shaq being Shaq, and not the perimeter guy.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> When the Lakers were winning, Kobe was averaging around 6 Assists per game and Atkins was benefiting from those Assists. Ever since the Losing Streak, Kobe's Assists have been down to about 2 Per Game. Understand??
> 
> And since when is it a crime for a player who isnt as talented as Kobe to take shots at him?? They are both Human Beings with feelings, Atkins should be able to speak his mind if he wants, why should he be held back from making negative comments just because he doesent shoot the same percentage as other players?
> 
> ...



i dont know where you're getting your numbers but his assist totals are not even close to 2 per game during the losing streak. i know that his assist numbers are down, they've been down since the allstar break. but atkins is taking the same # of shots, just at a far lower fg% and 3pfg%. last night he was 4-14 if im not mistaken and he was probably the second best offensive threat for the lakers. how are they supposed to win with that?

you're telling me that if andre barrett had something to say about mcgrady it would be kocher? i dont have a problem with free speech, but chucky's poor play is a direct reason the lakers are losing. all im saying is instead of playing the blame game he should look hard at himself because he's costing the lakers games.

and dont get me wrong watching kobe this year made me re-evaluate some of the things i said about mcgrady. i've watched about 80% of the lakers games and understand now how hard it is for that type of player, a scoring guard, to carry a team with either bad chemistry or bad players (which the lakers have both). but the difference is last year mcgrady was too pouty about his situation. kobe has already said he's ready to take some responsibillity for the failure this season. i would expect a mcgrady fan to be more sympathetic of kobe since their guy went through the same. im willing to admit i was wrong about last year, but the question is are you as well?

lastly, pay attention. laker fans have been saying all along that atkins is not a starting caliber player. go look up the "how to fix the lakers" thread or whatever where i said atkins would be a valuable backup, nothing more.

once again, kobe is to blame to a certain extent! this is what he wanted, and he got it. he is supposed to be the leader and its obvious that behind the scenes someones feeligns are getting ruffled. but atkins is just being an idiot.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Whodinee said:


> once again, kobe is to blame to a certain extent! *this is what he wanted, and he got it.* he is supposed to be the leader and its obvious that behind the scenes someones feeligns are getting ruffled. but atkins is just being an idiot.


Are you sure? I don't remember him ever saying "put me on a team with scrubs, lots of injuries and no coach" Maybe i missed that.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm watching Around the Horn and we have yet another Hypocrite. This goof named Michael Smith is saying that Kobe is the 2nd leading scorer in the league, so therefor he is doing his part and doesent deserve any blame for the teams failure

Excuse me, but where the hell were you last year when the Magic (Who had alot worse talent around McGrady) were playing like utter **** and McGrady got 100% of the Blame for the entire season despite him winning the...yes you guessed it...SCORING TITLE

Dumb *******


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> I'm watching Around the Horn and we have yet another Hypocrite. This goof named Michael Smith is saying that Kobe is the 2nd leading scorer in the league, so therefor he is doing his part and doesent deserve any blame for the teams failure
> 
> Excuse me, but where the hell were you last year when the Magic (Who had alot worse talent around McGrady) were playing like utter **** and McGrady got 100% of the Blame for the entire season despite him winning the...yes you guessed it...SCORING TITLE
> 
> Dumb *******


Maybe he knows that Kobe isn't tanking it.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Why would I take the hater-goggles off? The view is spectacular. lol
> 
> But seriously, you are correct, I am a proud Kobe hater, and I feel there are excellent and very legitimate reasons to hate on and criticize Kobe. I also know that if I say something inaccurate about Kobe, there will be plenty of Kobe apologists who will be right there to correct me, for which I applaud you all. One is guaranteed to get both sides of the story in any Kobe thread.... again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again. And for whatever reason, there are no end to the Kobe threads.


And you don't believe there are excellent and very legitimate reasons to praise Kobe? For example, his talent as a basketball player? Why not view him objectively?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> I'm watching Around the Horn and we have yet another Hypocrite. This goof named Michael Smith is saying that Kobe is the 2nd leading scorer in the league, so therefor he is doing his part and doesent deserve any blame for the teams failure
> 
> Excuse me, but where the hell were you last year when the Magic (Who had alot worse talent around McGrady) were playing like utter **** and McGrady got 100% of the Blame for the entire season despite him winning the...yes you guessed it...SCORING TITLE
> 
> Dumb *******


The Lakers this season are far superior to the Magic last season. There's no comparison. This season's Lakers are a disappointment, last season's Magic were a disaster.

But I agree that T-Mac shouldn't have received so much of the blame.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nique21 said:


> I'm watching Around the Horn and we have yet another Hypocrite. This goof named Michael Smith is saying that Kobe is the 2nd leading scorer in the league, so therefor he is doing his part and doesent deserve any blame for the teams failure
> 
> Excuse me, but where the hell were you last year when the Magic (Who had alot worse talent around McGrady) were playing like utter **** and McGrady got 100% of the Blame for the entire season despite him winning the...yes you guessed it...SCORING TITLE
> 
> Dumb *******


If you think the Lakers are having anywhere close to as bad a year as the Magic had last year, you are nutzo. Orlando quit in week 2 last year. Lakers understood once Odom got hurt that they did not stand a chance.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Are you sure? I don't remember him ever saying "put me on a team with scrubs, lots of injuries and no coach" Maybe i missed that.


HA HA HA HA HA

I think people mistake "I would like to get recognize for my talents, and want to be the focal point of a team" with "I will take a bunch srubs and lead them to a title to show how great I am"

truthfully...I don't ever remember Kobe actually saying he wanted to be the man....but the Kobe-haters have the inside scoop over the rest of the world :biggrin:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> And you don't believe there are excellent and very legitimate reasons to praise Kobe? For example, his talent as a basketball player? Why not view him objectively?


I've always felt that talent wise, he's the tops for perimeter players. An unreal combination of power, speed, and grace. And his will to dominate cannot be questioned. However, his ego makes him an impediment to winning and the worst leader I could imagine for a team (well, maybe not as bad as Mebury or the Franchise). But as for why I hate.... (aside from the fact I think he's a horrendous team player (and I am a die-hard team first guy)) its because I find it just so damn much fun. And I would like it noted for the record, that I do not go on the Lakers board and hate on Kobe. But when Kobe is brought up in the main public NBA forum, its open season, IMO. And what I write about the man, is truly what I feel about him.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> I've always felt that talent wise, he's the tops for perimeter players. An unreal combination of power, speed, and grace. And his will to dominate cannot be questioned. However, his ego makes him an impediment to winning and the worst leader I could imagine for a team (well, maybe not as bad as Mebury or the Franchise). But as for why I hate.... (aside from the fact I think he's a horrendous team player (and I am a die-hard team first guy)) its because I find it just so damn much fun. And I would like it noted for the record, that I do not go on the Lakers board and hate on Kobe. But when Kobe is brought up in the main public NBA forum, its open season, IMO. And what I write about the man, is truly what I feel about him.


Yeah, i guess you're right, his EGO prevented the Lakers from winning anything much the last five years. Oh no, wait? they won 3 titles, and were in the finals 4 times. Hmmm......


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Yeah, i guess you're right, his EGO prevented the Lakers from winning anything much the last five years. Oh no, wait? they won 3 titles, and were in the finals 4 times. Hmmm......


Impediments do not always stop you. But they slow you down. Also, why did they only win 3 titles? The best low post player, and the best perimeter player/slasher in the league surrounded by a bunch of great shooters? I'll tell you this much, it wasn't because of Shaq. I would also add to Kobe's impediment to winning dossier, forcing out Shaq and Big Chief Triangle. And for the Laker fans who don't think Kobe was at the root of the break up of the Lakers, well... I just don't know what to say....


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Impediments do not always stop you. But they slow you down. Also, why did they only win 3 titles? The best low post player, and the best perimeter player/slasher in the league surrounded by a bunch of great shooters? I'll tell you this much, it wasn't because of Shaq. I would also add to Kobe's impediment to winning dossier, forcing out Shaq and Big Chief Triangle. And for the Laker fans who don't think Kobe was at the root of the break up of the Lakers, well... I just don't know what to say....


Great shooters? no i don't recall any.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Impediments do not always stop you. But they slow you down. Also, why did they only win 3 titles? The best low post player, and the best perimeter player/slasher in the league surrounded by a bunch of great shooters? I'll tell you this much, it wasn't because of Shaq. I would also add to Kobe's impediment to winning dossier, forcing out Shaq and Big Chief Triangle. And for the Laker fans who don't think Kobe was at the root of the break up of the Lakers, well... I just don't know what to say....


Damn Shaq Lovers! can never admit that maybe, just maybe, Shaq being over weight, lazy and grumpy had something to do with the Lakers not winning and eventually breaking up. tsk tsk.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

People around here care way too much about Kobe. This isn't even that big of a story. Chucky is just frustrated by his and the team's poor play of late.

And don't all major stars have some clout in personnel decisions?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Damn Shaq Lovers! can never admit that maybe, just maybe, Shaq being over weight, lazy and grumpy had something to do with the Lakers not winning and eventually breaking up. tsk tsk.


Shaq "lazy", "grumpy" and most of all "over weight"....sir, if you continue to make comments like these..... people are going to think you have a pair of eyes and brain :biggrin:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Damn Shaq Lovers! can never admit that maybe, just maybe, Shaq being over weight, lazy and grumpy had something to do with the Lakers not winning and eventually breaking up. tsk tsk.



Well duh!!!! He was lazy and overweight because Kobe kept forcing him to eat pizzas and dosing him sedatives. The grumpiness, however, was Shaq's own fault, I mean what reason would Shaq have to be grumpy on a team w/ Kobe? :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> i can tell from odom's body language he dont like playin with kobe. how can chucky play the pg role when kobe has the ball in his hands most of the time? what is so wrong with chucky criticizing kobe? they are both men. no man is past criticizm as no man is perfect. and kobe is not taking that many shots, but the the times he takes them and the types of shots he attempts make it look like he is taking a lot of shots. he needs to learn to score within the flow of the offense like say...lebron james.


And what's Cleveland's record now on the weak East? They are only a few days ahead of Lakers. It's not like James and his mighty Cleveland are doing so much better...

But the point is, Chucky isn't very good. Fisher had been blessed under Shaq and Kobe's brillance and look what he is doing now in Golden State. :angel: Chucky should be happy that he is getting those open shots from Kobe because the truth is when he gets traded to another team, he may be just a bench player. Chucky is a PG who really can't create for others. In a way it's Kobe's fault for not giving Chucky more chance to create but Lakers is in a re-building period and I am sure they probably won't keep Chucky after this season. I don't even think they'll keep Lamar. 

When a team is losing, EVERYONE should be blamed. Period. If Chucky plays on the court, then he should be blamed too. Nobody is FREE of criticism. This is just not for KOBE. Kobe has fault too and so does Chucky and all other players who play.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

im with Seanet. kobe can do no wrong in the eyes of lakers fans. thats why we hate so much. i dont hate cocky players like marbury because his fans are not afraid to admit when he messes up. in fact, no other fan of a player protects their player like kobe fans. to them he is god. and i mean it, because like god can do no wrong, in their eyes kobe can do no wrong. i when there is an inside scoop on something that kobe does, fans say the media is ling, but when its negative about shaq or postitive about kobe they claim its the truth. he can kill someone and they would day its an impersonator, or the person was trying to frame him to mess up his legacy. i bet if shaq broke up the laker franchize and got kobe traded they would be pissed at shaq. but because kobe did it they claim he didn't. it was shaq's fault. maybe if kobe was shooting above 39% for the finals series shaq would still be a laker. and notice dwayne wade is having a better carreer playing with shaq than kobe had last season. hmmm...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jibikao said:


> But the point is, Chucky isn't very good. Fisher had been blessed under Shaq and Kobe's brillance and look what he is doing now in Golden State. :angel:


to be fair, derek fisher is having one of his best seasons ever in golden state, even with the injuries he's had. I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that kobe would still much rather have fisher in a lakers uniform.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> in fact, no other fan of a player protects their player like kobe fans. to them he is god. and i mean it, because like god can do no wrong, in their eyes kobe can do no wrong.


Ah, but that's where you are wrong, young grasshopper.

Even God screws up.

Afterall, He created Kobe-Haters... :biggrin:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

jibikao said:


> And what's Cleveland's record now on the weak East? They are only a few days ahead of Lakers. It's not like James and his mighty Cleveland are doing so much better...
> 
> But the point is, Chucky isn't very good. Fisher had been blessed under Shaq and Kobe's brillance and look what he is doing now in Golden State. :angel: Chucky should be happy that he is getting those open shots from Kobe because the truth is when he gets traded to another team, he may be just a bench player. Chucky is a PG who really can't create for others. In a way it's Kobe's fault for not giving Chucky more chance to create but Lakers is in a re-building period and I am sure they probably won't keep Chucky after this season. I don't even think they'll keep Lamar.
> 
> When a team is losing, EVERYONE should be blamed. Period. If Chucky plays on the court, then he should be blamed too. Nobody is FREE of criticism. This is just not for KOBE. Kobe has fault too and so does Chucky and all other players who play.


and what does their record have to do with lebron being a better playmaker and smarter scorer than Kobe? my arguement was that kobe should take better shots and score within the offense like lebron. i bet if lebron had the talent kobe has around him they would be a lot better. it aint my fault kobe cant play with a team. it was mainly shaq's influence that got them those three rings. as is eveidenced by the lakers having a better win % with kobe out the lineup as opposed to shaq. so there.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Ah, but that's where you are wrong, young grasshopper.
> 
> Even God screws up.
> 
> Afterall, He created Kobe-Haters... :biggrin:


wrong again silly ant. God created Kobe, without Kobe we wouldn't be Kobe haters :biggrin:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> im with Seanet. kobe can do no wrong in the eyes of lakers fans. thats why we hate so much. i dont hate cocky players like marbury because his fans are not afraid to admit when he messes up. in fact, no other fan of a player protects their player like kobe fans. to them he is god. and i mean it, because like god can do no wrong, in their eyes kobe can do no wrong.


You know, I hear this a lot, but I just don't see it. Head over to the Lakers board, most of us are pissed at the way Kobe has been playing lately. I've posted several times about his 4th quarter collapses. I admit that he is partly to blame for the breakup in L.A., I don't "condone" his adultery (not that it's any of my business, and more accurately, i just don't care) etc....

Us Kobe fans will blame Kobe when Kobe deserves to be blamed. So you guys really need to find a new tag line other than "Kobe lovers think Kobe can do no wrong". It's just not true.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did anybody not see Chucky and Kobe's comments today? Clearly it was frustration and media takes quotes outta context all the time..


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You know, I hear this a lot, but I just don't see it. Head over to the Lakers board, most of us are pissed at the way Kobe has been playing lately. I've posted several times about his 4th quarter collapses. I admit that he is partly to blame for the breakup in L.A., I don't "condone" his adultery (not that it's any of my business, and more accurately, i just don't care) etc....
> 
> Us Kobe fans will blame Kobe when Kobe deserves to be blamed. So you guys really need to find a new tag line other than "Kobe lovers think Kobe can do no wrong". *It's just not true*.


Actually it is true. Just because you happen to be 1 of the very few, doesent mean they arent there


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> Actually it is true. Just because you happen to be 1 of the very few, doesent mean they arent there


Like madskillz said, check out the Laker board before you jump into conclusions... I recommend the game threads.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Atkins, Bryant shrug off latest Lakers controversy

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) -- Drama seems to follow the Los Angeles Lakers, win or lose.

First-year Lakers guard Chucky Atkins was asked before Sunday night's game against the Philadelphia 76ers what offseason moves he'd make to improve the team.

``I ain't no GM. Ask Kobe. He's the GM. It's his team,'' Atkins said. 

Following Monday's practice, Atkins acknowledged it was ``very possible'' that what he meant to say wasn't what came out, although he insisted the reporter questioning him had been trying to get him to say something negative about Bryant for weeks.

*``I don't think you should try to divide my team,'' Atkins said. ``We're not going to splinter. Kobe's my man. Me and Kobe have developed a relationship where anything I have to say to him, I can say to his face. I'm in a no-win situation.'' *

Bryant, the NBA's second-leading scorer, supported Atkins.

*``We really didn't have much of a conversation (Monday),'' Bryant said. ``He was pretty adamant about how it happened, that it was taken out of context. Everybody here sticks together. We're not going to let anybody divide us.

``If you guys are here to stir something up, you're not going to get it out of me. All we want to do is come here, work hard, play basketball. We had a great day of work. There's nothing going on.'' *


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wait a second.. It's Chucky's team? Why is he saying 'my team'? If this was Kobe he'd be getting bashed constantly over that comment..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wait a second.. It's Chucky's team? Why is he saying 'my team'? If this was Kobe he'd be getting bashed constantly over that comment..


:laugh: good point. Damn that selfish *******!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> wrong again silly ant. God created Kobe, without Kobe we wouldn't be Kobe haters :biggrin:


I believe John said it best......



John said:


> lol, the guy just hates I hates the player.
> 
> At the end of the day, go blame your fav player creating so much hate here. Dont blame me, I am just a fan like you.
> 
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Whodinee said:


> odom is not a great passer. he's an good passer for a guy his size, but he throws lots of bad passes and has a pretty narrow court vision. dont get me wrong he is good for his position/size, but he's no grant hill. it would be more helpful if they had an actual PG doing the ballhandling and playmaking.


I cant believe how a quote like this can go without a response. 

Lamar Odom is an above average=excellent (not great/legendary) passer and has EXCELLENT court vision. For someone who lives in LA you must not have watched any Clipper games. 
I dont think he passes because he feels he doesnt get enough touches, so when he does he shoots or drives to the bucket. 
Damn I would be pissed if I went from leader/playmaker to role player/rebounder.
Sorry to say but comments like these show most people that there alot of Laker fans who don't know there basketball only whos on the lakers and what they've done this season.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> and what does their record have to do with lebron being a better playmaker and smarter scorer than Kobe? my arguement was that kobe should take better shots and score within the offense like lebron. i bet if lebron had the talent kobe has around him they would be a lot better. it aint my fault kobe cant play with a team. it was mainly shaq's influence that got them those three rings. as is eveidenced by the lakers having a better win % with kobe out the lineup as opposed to shaq. so there.


I don't know why people think Lebron is better than Kobe or almost as good. Lebron is still not in Kobe's league. 

And no, I am NOT a Kobe fan at all. I just watch games and give my honest opinion. Kobe does try to create for others. The problem is when they don't hit the open shots (Chucky recently), it makes that SOMEBODY has to step up. Lebron's biggest problem I think is he doesn't take over games when his team needs him to. There are plenty of games I've watched where he is still trying to pass the ball out when he should just take over the game. 

It's tough being the leader because you get criticized more if you lose. I'll admit that Kobe does take bad shots during clutch time this season but in his previous seasons he would make a few of those "bad" shots and steal a win or two. 

When the team is losing, everybody is blamed. And just like what Kobe said, they are still in the rebuilding period. If you think Lakers is going to win a championship this year, you are thinking too much. The only surprise is Suns because they "were" supposed to be in the rebuilding period as well by bringing in new guard and new forward. 

As for Fisher, Golden States is still not a playoff team. They are "better" but not good enough to state that Fisher is "great". Players tend to perform "better" on a weak team 'cause in reality, there's not enough people stepping up so an average player looks like a "good" player on a weak team and Fisher is exactly like that. Although we have to give him credits for making those tough shots.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wait a second.. It's Chucky's team? Why is he saying 'my team'? If this was Kobe he'd be getting bashed constantly over that comment..


Yeah! WTF?! Kobe got blasted by a bunch of morons....uhhhh....I mean...haters, when he said that..

Chucky you arrogant, selfish SOB!!!!


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> I cant believe how a quote like this can go without a response.
> 
> Lamar Odom is an above average=excellent (not great/legendary) passer and has EXCELLENT court vision. For someone who lives in LA you must not have watched any Clipper games.
> I dont think he passes because he feels he doesnt get enough touches, so when he does he shoots or drives to the bucket.
> ...


1) i am not a laker fan. i like them, follow them because i live here but my team is the new york knicks.

2) odom showed very good court vision and passing his rookie year, which is when he built that rep. since then he's become more of a rebounding 3 instead of a passing 3 IMO. i should have clarified my point better. odom has great court vision and passing abillity in the open floor in transition. he'd be one of the top 5 SF's at passing and creating in transition, and probably the #1 PF by far. he's been playing out of position all year. but i can honestly say this year when ive watched him in transition he's usually just looking to go coast to coast or make a lead pass. not really dribble and direct a fast break.

3) he is NOT great at outlet passing, and he throws alot of bad or careless passes in the halfcourt. thats what i mean when i say the lakers need a true 1 more than they need a point forward type like odom. so yes if the lakers had more of a open fast breaking offense odom would be more valuable. should they adapt that type of offense, debatable.

odom has as much physical gifts as any player, its just he hasnt been able to put it together because the lakers need him more as a secondary scorer and rebounder, and at times he just mentally isnt all there night in night out. while the lakers should try their best to keep him and move him to the 3, they need a low post scorer who can play with his back to the basket and who might be able to give them a midrange game. odom's midrange game is very very shaky, he's really only able to score off the dribble. so there, want you to know ive been following lamar since HS and URI days, im not just making this stuff up.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I don't know why people think Lebron is better than Kobe or almost as good. Lebron is still not in Kobe's league.
> 
> And no, I am NOT a Kobe fan at all. I just watch games and give my honest opinion. Kobe does try to create for others. The problem is when they don't hit the open shots (Chucky recently), it makes that SOMEBODY has to step up. Lebron's biggest problem I think is he doesn't take over games when his team needs him to. There are plenty of games I've watched where he is still trying to pass the ball out when he should just take over the game.
> 
> It's tough being the leader because you get criticized more if you lose. I'll admit that Kobe does take bad shots during clutch time this season but in his previous seasons he would make a few of those "bad" shots and steal a win or two.


yea lebron sure didn't look to take over the game in the 4th quarter tonight. seing that he scored 14 points in the quarter to bring them back frm 17 down. no to mention he hit over 50% of his shots, meaning he had great shot selection in doing so, unlike kobe hwo has terrible shot selection after being in the L foe 9 years. and in previous seasons he had shaq on his team, os all the defense wasn't keyed in on him when he made some of those game winners or clutch shots. the point to all this is...i guess it REALLY was shaq :biggrin:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Like madskillz said, check out the Laker board before you jump into conclusions... I recommend the game threads.


[sarcasm] Yeah, because we all know that every single solitary Laker fan on the Earth posts at BBB.net in the Laker forum [/sarcasm]

By the way, Chucky Atkins is a fool for saying it's his team. It's actually Jerry Buss' team


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Great shooters? no i don't recall any.


Glen Rice, Robert Horry, and Brian Shaw were some of those. Fact is, last year Lakers had no shooters besides Kobe last year (sorry Kareem Rush) and that's what they needed most. It would have been nice if they could have had shooters like Damon Jones to replace Payton. 

By the way, I think Phil left because of Kobe; how come the Lakers were willing to pay Coach K anything? Phil Jackson just lost the desire to coach this team as a result from bickering between Kobe and himself. I don't think Jackson will find himself in the position to coach the lakers.

The Laker's supporting cast is terrible right now. They did not get fair value for Shaq. They would have been better off in dealing with the mavericks even if they did not receive Dirk. They could have had Jamison and Finley and maybe even another young player.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Glen Rice, Robert Horry, and Brian Shaw were some of those. Fact is, last year Lakers had no shooters besides Kobe last year (sorry Kareem Rush) and that's what they needed most. It would have been nice if they could have had shooters like Damon Jones to replace Payton.
> 
> By the way, I think Phil left because of Kobe; how come the Lakers were willing to pay Coach K anything? Phil Jackson just lost the desire to coach this team as a result from bickering between Kobe and himself. I don't think Jackson will find himself in the position to coach the lakers.
> 
> The Laker's supporting cast is terrible right now. They did not get fair value for Shaq. They would have been better off in dealing with the mavericks even if they did not receive Dirk. They could have had Jamison and Finley and maybe even another young player.


Glen Rice was only their in their first run, Robert Horry was clutch in the first three runs but he choked against San Antonio 2 years ago, the guy was 2 for 38, or something like that. And Brian Shaw only played big minutes in the first run.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> yea lebron sure didn't look to take over the game in the 4th quarter tonight. seing that he scored 14 points in the quarter to bring them back frm 17 down. no to mention he hit over 50% of his shots, meaning he had great shot selection in doing so, unlike kobe hwo has terrible shot selection after being in the L foe 9 years. and in previous seasons he had shaq on his team, os all the defense wasn't keyed in on him when he made some of those game winners or clutch shots. the point to all this is...i guess it REALLY was shaq :biggrin:


name me one game winner that Kobe hit wherre shaq drew all the attention.....

thats right you can't name one cuz Shaq doesn't draw people to him in the clutch, cuz they will foul him and since he shoots 43% from the line chances are that he will miss.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> name me one game winner that Kobe hit wherre shaq drew all the attention.....
> 
> thats right you can't name one cuz Shaq doesn't draw people to him in the clutch, cuz they will foul him and since he shoots 43% from the line chances are that he will miss.


The main reason kobe even has an opportunity to hit a clutch shot is because Shaq keeps them in the games. Shaq is a bigger difference maker than kobe.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

f22egl said:


> The main reason kobe even has an opportunity to hit a clutch shot is because Shaq keeps them in the games. Shaq is a bigger difference maker than kobe.


And in what way does that enable Kobe to hit shots, Shaq isn't helping Kobe release the ball, or run off screens, or school his defender to get an open shot.

Shaq being a bigger difference maker wasn't what I asked, if you can read this is what I wrote:



> name me one game winner that Kobe hit wherre shaq drew all the attention.....
> 
> thats right you can't name one cuz Shaq doesn't draw people to him in the clutch, cuz they will foul him and since he shoots 43% from the line chances are that he will miss.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

f22egl said:


> The main reason kobe even has an opportunity to hit a clutch shot is because Shaq keeps them in the games. Shaq is a bigger difference maker than kobe.


Word.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> name me one game winner that Kobe hit wherre shaq drew all the attention.....
> 
> thats right you can't name one cuz Shaq doesn't draw people to him in the clutch, cuz they will foul him and since he shoots 43% from the line chances are that he will miss.


I can't recall many Clutch shots Kobe made being double teamed

And that's exactly why they Double Team Shaq, if they don't double team him and leave him wide open, the Lakers can just give the ball to Shaq and he can just dunk it easily. Plus Shaq is very strong and smart and knows to dunk the ball right when it's given to him so he can draw a potential 3-point play


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> I can't recall many Clutch shots Kobe made being double teamed
> 
> And that's exactly why they Double Team Shaq, if they don't double team him and leave him wide open, the Lakers can just give the ball to Shaq and he can just dunk it easily. Plus Shaq is very strong and smart and knows to dunk the ball right when it's given to him so he can draw a potential 3-point play


Sooo... you've never seen Shaq play right? Well, let me fill you in, he DOESN'T get the ball much with the game on the line, 'cause he would just be fouled and clank two free throws.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Sooo... you've never seen Shaq play right? Well, let me fill you in, he DOESN'T get the ball much with the game on the line, 'cause he would just be fouled and clank two free throws.


Did you even read my post? The point I was making was that teams will double team Shaq in clutch situations because they can't just leave him wide open or he will get the ball and dunk it


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> Did you even read my post? The point I was making was that teams will double team Shaq in clutch situations because they can't just leave him wide open or he will get the ball and dunk it


:laugh: Shaq is rarely, _if ever_, double teamed in the waning moments of clutch situations unless it's a special situation where the Lakers would need to score in less than a second and the opposing team needs to guard the inbound lob dunk for Shaq.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> Did you even read my post? The point I was making was that teams will double team Shaq in clutch situations because they can't just leave him wide open or he will get the ball and dunk it


And the point I was making is that you obviously haven't watched Shaq play much, because he is NOT double teamed in clutch situations. Teams almost invited the Lakers to throw the ball into him so that he could get fouled. Kobe was the one double teamed in clutch situations.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> I can't recall many Clutch shots Kobe made being double teamed
> 
> And that's exactly why they Double Team Shaq, if they don't double team him and leave him wide open, the Lakers can just give the ball to Shaq and he can just dunk it easily. Plus Shaq is very strong and smart and knows to dunk the ball right when it's given to him so he can draw a potential 3-point play


Why do you post?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice one, Nique.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is something i found quite interesting.......

Its the credibility and support Chucky suddenly started to garner. hes been one of the most hated and critized players on this team all season.

He didnt like the offense....."Chucky, shut up, you dont play D anyway, and you suck at offense, you dont know what you are talking about"

He didnt like the shots he was or want getting......'Chucky, shut up, all you do is jack up 3's and yell Ole!, you dont have a say in that. You're not superstar"

He openly critiscized the teams effort......."Chucky, shut up, you try less than anyone, i cant wait until youre traded and i never have to hear your talk again"

He claims we would have made the playoffs if Rudy was coaching....'Chucky, shut up, you just like that offense because you got to chuck up more 3's. God i hate you chucky, youre an idiot"

He makes the kobe is the GM comment......suddenly the guy has all the support and credibility in the world. "Preach on Chucky!!!, youre right. obe is a cancer. Look how many teammates he doesnt get along with.....ect....ect...."

The media takes a soundbite, misconstrues it, and runs with it, and suddenly Chucky's edited statement is gospel.

Suddenly people forget the incredible support Kobe showed all th new guys before the season.

Suddenly people forget how Kobe took caron under his wing and worked out with him all summer.

Suddenly people forget about the effort Kobe made to bring this team together. he forgets the get to gethers at Kobe's house. they forget the constant calls all summer. They forget the fishing trip Kobe planned to proomote team bonding.

Suddenly people forget the effort made before the pre-season to get guys out here early and working hard and together.

Suddenly people forget the 11 double digit assist games, they forget the 14 assist games, they forget that Kobe is leading the team in assists.

Suddenly people forget the constant positivity kobe preaches, the constant unity, the constant effort to keep this team as ONE

Suddenly people forget the effort he pute into being the best player he can be. they forget his incredible work ethic and standards he sets forth as leader

One little comment, that may or may not be true, one little rift detected by a guy people blew off ALL SEASON LONG, and people forget all the great strides Kobe has made as a teammate and a leader. Its sad

Whats more sad is we all see the group of people that are the ones doing it. its the same group as always, you know who they are, and we know who they are. The same guys who claim that nobody blames kobe for anything.....while blaming him for EVERYTHING.

Intersting....interesting indeed


----------



## bear23 (Feb 28, 2005)

radronOmega said:


> Here is something i found quite interesting.......
> 
> 
> Suddenly people forget the effort he pute into being the best player he can be. they forget his incredible work ethic and standards he sets forth as leader
> ...


Hmmmm great strides as a leader , can you please elaborate.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

radronOmega said:


> Here is something i found quite interesting.......
> 
> Its the credibility and support Chucky suddenly started to garner. hes been one of the most hated and critized players on this team all season.
> 
> ...


This man speaks the truth


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

tone wone said:


> This man speaks the truth


Yup, but unfortunately that is sometimes frowned upon around here, particularly in this context.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> name me one game winner that Kobe hit wherre shaq drew all the attention.....
> 
> thats right you can't name one cuz Shaq doesn't draw people to him in the clutch, cuz they will foul him and since he shoots 43% from the line chances are that he will miss.


you are sad. a laker fan that knows NOTHING about his team. they guard shaq for the lob plays that lakers might run. and nobody will foul shaq on a lob play because he will finish anyway, so they double him. sometimes triple. get with the program laker fanboy


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

what strides as a leader has kobe been making? unless one can stride backwards...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

EHL's signature gives you fair warning when dealing with the Kobe trolls. 

1. Mack Ten, 2. Nique21/Chise/Jewelz, 3. BallBiologist, 4. jc76ers 5. Xericx 6. Dynasty Raider 7. LB26matrixns/The Gipper 8. hotel312 9. DuMa 10. duncan2k5 11. SeaNet (non-stealth)

It's not worth debating with any of these people about Kobe, because I've never seen them be even the least bit rational. Just thought I'd point that out to anyone making good arguments about Kobe that get replied to by any of those trolls. As the quote in Minstrel's signature says, "Every absurdity has a champion to defend it, for error is always talkative."


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> you are sad. a laker fan that knows NOTHING about his team. they guard shaq for the lob plays that lakers might run. and nobody will foul shaq on a lob play because he will finish anyway, so they double him. sometimes triple. get with the program laker fanboy


I'd have to say that _every_ Laker fan knows that Shaq and Kobe joined the Lakers in the summer of 1996. Or didn't you know that? :laugh:

FYI, you don't watch the Lakers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> EHL's signature gives you fair warning when dealing with the Kobe trolls.
> 
> 1. Mack Ten, 2. Nique21/Chise/Jewelz, 3. BallBiologist, 4. jc76ers 5. Xericx 6. Dynasty Raider 7. LB26matrixns/The Gipper 8. hotel312 9. DuMa 10. duncan2k5 11. SeaNet (non-stealth)
> 
> It's not worth debating with any of these people about Kobe, because I've never seen them be even the least bit rational. Just thought I'd point that out to anyone making good arguments about Kobe that get replied to by any of those trolls. As the quote in Minstrel's signature says, "Every absurdity has a champion to defend it, for error is always talkative."


Good point. My bad.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

EHL said:


> I'd have to say that _every_ Laker fan knows that Shaq and Kobe joined the Lakers in the summer of 1996. Or didn't you know that? :laugh:
> 
> FYI, you don't watch the Lakers.


what are you talkin about? where does it say i dont know they joined the team in 96?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> what are you talkin about? where does it say i dont know they joined the team in 96?


you said that Shaq joined the team before Kobe when in fact Kobe got to the Lakers before Shaq, I'm sure if you look back in one of the first few pages you will find that quote.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Here I found this from the Penny, Kobe, Wade...Yet "Wherever SHAQ goes the team wins" thread





duncan2k5 said:


> you have no pint. shaq was in LA before kobe was, wasn't he? then kobe came and teamed up with him after the hornets trade. and he didnt choose to go miami, thats where he was traded to. he even commented that buss did that trade on purpose so he wouldn't play in the west. think plz before u post


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

oh i wasn't sure...thats why i asked. but then i realized that they really did join the team when shaq had a name and kobe was nobody


----------

